# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم اخـر اخبار الفلاشاتThe New Flash Updated تحديثات :  Huawei G630 Firmware(G630-U10, Android 4.3, EMUI 2.0, V100R001C00B161CUSTC408D001, Morocco, Channel-Others)

## mohamed73

تم إضافة ملف جديد إلى سبورت المنتدى, في قسم Huawei G630
ملاحظة:  
للتحقق من الملف الجديد،يمكنك زيارة الرابط التالي
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول

----------


## amr2008u

الف شكر كنت بدور على الاصدار دا من زمان

----------


## mohammed habib

شكرااا

----------


## max_11

الف شكر يا ريس 
على الموضوع

----------


## elbshary

thyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks

----------


## سويد_812

مشكور يااخي وجزاك الله خير

----------


## body-11

عغلتنلوتاؤلتوؤتا

----------


## semsem_81

thankssssss

----------


## panther2005

بارك الله فيك

----------


## aidosoft

thanxxxxs

----------


## alqaed

مشكككوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------

